# What is your favorite running joke in a tv show?



## SusanJLeonard (Aug 29, 2014)

What is your favorite running joke in a tv show?


----------



## Jim_TV (Mar 4, 2006)

The pimply-faced squeaky voiced teen in The Simpsons that always is seen working retail and service jobs in the Simpsons universe. http://simpsonswiki.com/wiki/Squeaky-voiced_teen

Also the Yes Guy, a/k/a the Frank Nelson character that many people know from the Jack Benny Show, I Love Lucy, Sanford & Son and others. http://simpsonswiki.com/wiki/Yes_Guy


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

That's a tough one, I assume your referring to a joke that continues or repeats over many episodes and not a joke about running. I can't think of one that works as well as Norm's greetings on Cheers: "What's going on Mr. Peterson?", "Lets talk about what's going in Mr. Peterson" If I rewatched Arrested Development I think there would be a few. Or the Office, for example, Jim's continuing pranks on Dwight, from jello stapler, to faxing from future Dwight, to the gaydar. These have some variation, when it's basically the same joke it's tougher.

Like Modern Family does a decent job with the broken step or BBT Sheldon with the 3 knocks. They throw in a little twist so it's not tedious. For example on these boards someone will invariably reply to a post about a commercial, "what's a commercial?" that's groan worthy after the tenth time let alone the 1000th. Same with a picture about a subject, say a boat, and there happens to be beautiful woman usually with large breasts in the picture as well, and someone will reply "there's a boat in that picture?". So that same running joke without variation gets tedious, a little like Raj's not speaking with women in the room on BBT. 

It's hard to beat Norm, but there's probably something in Modern Family that comes close.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

for the first few years every episode of South Park found a new way to ... 





going way back to Barney Miller ...
Fish making a trip to the bathroom every week

and Sergeant Yemana's horrible coffee every week 





everything in Scrubs - but I guess these are more character traits and not running jokes





maybe the Janitor constantly teasing JD


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Craig Ferguson has a couple of running jokes that I like a lot.

One is the bait-and-switch joke. I couldn't think of a good example and I didn't want to butcher it, so I took this example from tvtropes.org:



> "James Cameron, who directed Avatar, is in a feud with Glenn Beck, because Cameron called him a madman. The two are very different. One makes millions creating fictional stories, and the other is James Cameron."


The other is his "... remind you of anyone?" schtick, which I haven't heard him use in a while.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Get Smart had several of those, the "would you believe?" joke was probably the most popular, where Maxwell Smart would make an outrageous claim which was always met with great skepticism no matter who he was talking to, good guy or bad guy. He then followed it with the line and a claim of something less spectacular and finally the line and a claim of something very unspectacular. The silly show is still one of my all-time favorite shows.

Others from the show, "the old _____________ trick", "we must use the cone of silence", and "missed it by that much".


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

South Park killing Kenny..

But one of the best older ones was Murphy Brown's unending string of secretaries that never lasted more than 1 episode.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Gonzo's trumpet failures on the Muppet Show intro:


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Get Smart had several of those, the "would you believe?" joke was probably the most popular, where Maxwell Smart would make an outrageous claim which was always met with great skepticism no matter who he was talking to, good guy or bad guy. He then followed it with the line and a claim of something less spectacular and finally the line and a claim of something very unspectacular. The silly show is still one of my all-time favorite shows.
> 
> Others from the show, "the old _____________ trick", "we must use the cone of silence", and "missed it by that much".


Wow! Taking me back...but you're right. Always funny and delivered perfectly!

We're showing our age!


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

I'll tag a couple of Arrested Development ones:

"Her?"

The chicken dance

"I've made a huge mistake

Almost any Tobias quote "i'm afraid i blue myself for nothing"

Plus the fact that i crack up every time i hear the song "The Final Countdown"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Kramer barging into Jerry's apartment on Seinfeld. "Hello Newman"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Peter fighting the chicken on Family Guy.

Dissing Meg constantly.

Stewie's Time Machine

Stewie trying to kill Lois

The "Road" epsidoes


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Falling ping-pong balls.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Twss


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

They used to randomly show different versions of the opening credits on the Dick Van **** show. In one, he would trip over the ottoman, and the other he would side step it.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

Les Nessman and his bandages on WKRP.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DavidJL said:


> If I rewatched Arrested Development I think there would be a few.


A few? That's the first show I thought of. If it's not the show with the most running jokes, it must be close.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> A few? That's the first show I thought of. If it's not the show with the most running jokes, it must be close.


Like how Jason Bateman keeps calling Ann "Egg" ...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Dewey's Hamster in the exercise ball in Malcolm in in the Middle.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Peter farting in Meg's face.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

gweempose said:


> Like how Jason Bateman keeps calling Ann "Egg" ...


Her?


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

The end credits to Police Squad (before my time love Netflix)
The Simpsons opener


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

murgatroyd said:


> Craig Ferguson has a couple of running jokes that I like a lot.
> 
> One is the bait-and-switch joke. I couldn't think of a good example and I didn't want to butcher it, so I took this example from tvtropes.org:
> 
> The other is his "... remind you of anyone?" schtick, which I haven't heard him use in a while.


And his "stripper names."


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Archer: "Phrasing"

South Park: "Oh my god, they killed Kenny", "You Bastards!"

always a big fan of the Normism's on Cheers... "It's a dog eat dog world, and I'm wearing Milk Bone underwear."


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

goblue97 said:


> Les Nessman and his bandages on WKRP.


I was going to say this. hehe

It was the first time I noticed Les always had a bandage in a different spot on his body every episode. I looked forward to seeing where it would show up next.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Walter's seemingly endless supply of names for Astrid

OMG! They killed Kenny!

Not exactly TV, until Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D came along...
The length of the agency's name
Stan Lee cameos.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

More of a catch phrase Sledge Hammer's "I know what I'm doing" some of the running jokes, using gun for anything and everything, forcefully parking car.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

The king of running gags would have to be Green Acres, pretty much opening to closing every episode. Haney having what ever he needed on truck (and nightshade ad or name for it), the front rails and doorknob, the music during his speeches, and on and on with them.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cannonz said:


> The king of running gags would have to be Green Acres, pretty much opening to closing every episode. Haney having what ever he needed on truck (and nightshade ad or name for it), the front rails and doorknob, the music during his speeches, and on and on with them.


:up:

...the phone on the pole, the bedroom closet door falling off the hinges, lisa's coffee, lisa's hotcakes, the power outlets in the kitchen...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

How YOU doin'?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Good night, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

StacieH said:


> And his "stripper names."


"Who's that at the door?"


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

brianric said:


> Good night, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are!


I wouldn't call that a running gag any more than Carol Burnette's ear tug.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Get Smart had several of those, the "would you believe?" joke was probably the most popular, where Maxwell Smart would make an outrageous claim which was always met with great skepticism no matter who he was talking to, good guy or bad guy. He then followed it with the line and a claim of something less spectacular and finally the line and a claim of something very unspectacular. The silly show is still one of my all-time favorite shows.
> 
> Others from the show, "the old _____________ trick", "we must use the cone of silence", and "missed it by that much".


Get Smart was probably the best for running jokes.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

The Red Green show is a collection of running gags. AD had a ton as well, but many of them were just expressions ("I've made a huge mistake", "Her?", "It's an illusion, not a trick", "No touching!", and many, *many* others).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

The pineapples on Psych


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

gweempose said:


> They used to randomly show different versions of the opening credits on the Dick Van **** show. In one, he would trip over the ottoman, and the other he would side step it.


Actually there were three; in the third he avoids the ottoman and trips on the carpet.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Annyong!

_(Arrested Development)_


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Laverne and Shirley -- Lenny & Squiggy entrances

But I think my favorite, even though it only ran through one episode, is...

"Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!"


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I do love how they manage to change the BBT Sheldon with the 3 knocks habit a little bit every once and a while and make it funny all over again. 

The crazy dancing and the way she shoves people to express surprise of Elaine on Jerry Seinfeld Show. Especially when she shoves the alternate universe Jerry, George, or Kramer and she hurts one of them. They are all aghast in surprise too.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

It's hardly PC in today's world, but Ralph Kramden's "Bang, zoom!" is one of the all time classics.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

gweempose said:


> It's hardly PC in today's world, but Ralph Kramden's "Bang, zoom!" is one of the all time classics.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

lpwcomp said:


> Falling ping-pong balls.


Well that takes me back to my early youth!


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

From The Beverly Hillbillies: after Jed listens to Jethro--"One of these days I gotta have a loooong talk with that boy."


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Clarkson's introduction of The Stig (Some Say, or stigisms) on Top Gear.

Granted some of them are very British and specific to that country, but plenty are generic and very funny.

"Some say he never blinks, and that he roams around the woods at night foraging for wolves..."

"Some say that he can't eat mashed potato for religious reasons, and that he recently received 47,000 tickets, Olympic tickets, all of them for the final of the Women's Wrestling. All we know is he's called the Stig"


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Ooh. Good one.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Along those lines (Radio, not TV, sorry) -

The pun-filled intros to Carl Kasell's (now Bill Kurtis's) news limericks on _Wait, Wait... Don't Tell Me_ on NPR. Example: _In just a minute, Carl tells us about his favorite Transformer, Optimus Rhyme._

Oh, and the closing credits on Car Talk. _Russian Chauffeur: Picov Andropov, Alignment Inspector:	Lou Segusi, Statistician: Marge Innovera..._ Complete List


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jamesbobo said:


> From The Beverly Hillbillies: after Jed listens to Jethro--"One of these days I gotta have a loooong talk with that boy."


Not to mention the music in the walls and the fancy eatin' table.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Wheeeeee Doggies!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

gweempose said:


> They used to randomly show different versions of the opening credits on the Dick Van **** show. In one, he would trip over the ottoman, and the other he would side step it.


Depending on your age, you may have seen syndicated re-runs, so that one day you saw one from the first season, and the next day one from a different season, by which time they'd changed it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> ...
> Oh, and the closing credits on Car Talk...Complete List


Thanks, I didn't want to get anything else done today anyway.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Actually, because of this thread I read about the Dick Van **** opening credits. The first season originally just had static photos in the opening two versions of the living room opening were shot before the second season aired. The third version was added later (before the third season?). The version used in a given episode was randomly selected, to keep the viewers' attention before the breakaway to commercials.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Jim_TV said:


> The pimply-faced squeaky voiced teen in The Simpsons that always is seen working retail and service jobs in the Simpsons universe. http://simpsonswiki.com/wiki/Squeaky-voiced_teen
> 
> Also the Yes Guy, a/k/a the Frank Nelson character that many people know from the Jack Benny Show, I Love Lucy, Sanford & Son and others. http://simpsonswiki.com/wiki/Yes_Guy


Jack had lots of running gags that started on his radio show and carried over when he came to TV, though many looked much better on radio, like his Maxwell, and the vault in his basement.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

"That's what SHE said!" - The Office


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Seinfeld running joke:

Jerry: I would never race anyone again. Not even to the end of the block to catch a bus. And so the legend grew. Everyone wanted me to race. They begged me. The track coach called my parents. Pleading. Telling them it was a sin to waste my god given talent. But I answered him in the same way I answered everyone. *I choose not to run!*


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I liked Jimmy Kimmel's "Sorry we don't have time for Matt Damon tonight..."


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Anyone remember Rowan and Martins Laugh-In?
Dan: You'll never guess who our guest will be next week.
Dick: John Wayne?
Dan: No not John Wayne

Until John Wayne finally appeared on the show


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

No show had more running gags than HIMYM.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

He's from Barcelona.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Oh c'mon... no one's said this one yet? (I know it's a few years ago.. but still). "It could be lupus"


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jilter said:


> No show had more running gags than HIMYM.


I'd counter that with "The Simpsons."

Virtually every character on The Simpsons had their own running gag.

But my favorites:

Homer drooling over food "Aaahhggggg" or however you spell the gurgling sound he makes.

Nelson's "HA-Ha."

Barney's burps.

And of course the opening, every one different (The chalkboard, the couch gag and more).


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jilter said:


> No show had more running gags than HIMYM.


... dary! It was legendary.


----------



## BluesFools (Apr 5, 2000)

"Hello IT - Have you tried turning it off and on again?"


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

The changing blackboard quotes and couch gags in the opening credits on _The Simpsons_.

_Murphy Brown_ having a different secretary each week. One was Tony Papenfuss in a speaking part after years of being the silent (well, except for one word in the finale) dark-haired Darryl on _Newhart_; another was Marcia Wallace as her _The Bob Newhart Show_ character Carol.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Another one from Murphy Brown that they did a few times was everyone agreeing not to exchange Christmas presents and then ending up at the corner drugstore to get something at the last minute.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jilter said:


> No show had more running gags than HIMYM.


Never watched HIMYM, but I'd bet Rowan & Martin Laugh In would give them a run for their money.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Are we considering catch phrases the same as running jokes? I've seen both posted here.


----------



## jehma (Jan 22, 2003)

BluesFools said:


> "Hello IT - Have you tried turning it off and on again?"


:up:


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Are we considering catch phrases the same as running jokes? I've seen both posted here.


Yeah, it's a little difficult to distinguish between the two because no rules were set out. To me, a running gag has to be more than just the same phrase/word over and over, or even the slight variations on a common physical gesture (Kramer opening the door, for example).

Would Andy Dyck, in the News Ra qualifydio cold open, always doing some kind of fall?


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

"This is my brother Darryl, and this is my other brother Darryl."

The last time I needed a plumber, I found a listing in the phone book (yeah, it's been a while) for "Other Brother Darryl Plumbing". Sadly, the phone number was disconnected.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

For the Simpsons, you mention all the big ones EXCEPT how they never mention which state?!

Every time they get close, they segue it to another line.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Kramer barging into Jerry's apartment on Seinfeld. "Hello Newman"


I always had trouble believing that Seinfeld lived in NYC and left his door unlocked. The same goes for Friends.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Honora said:


> I always had trouble believing that Seinfeld lived in NYC and left his door unlocked. The same goes for Friends.


Going back 35-40 years ago (during the 70s when NYC was probably LESS safe than it is now) in our apartment building in Brooklyn, we frequently kept the door unlocked except for when we went to bed. And I never felt unsafe. It's probably not so much of a reach, especially in the upper East side where Jerry is supposed to live, one of the most exclusive neighborhoods in Manhattan. Friends, who live in the Village, maybe not as safe, but still a very communal area where I'd have no trouble believing they kept their doors unlocked when awake and home during the day or early evening.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I know I'd lock my door if only to keep Kramer from barging in all the time.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Another one just came to mind: in Season 2 of Star Trek TOS, Chekov's boasting of Russian superiority/being first in everything.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Howie said:


> I know I'd lock my door if only to keep Kramer from barging in all the time.


Better yet put a stop to it with a shotgun.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Arrested Development: blue handprints in the Bluth home

Community: The song "Daybreak" randomly hummed by members of the cast


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

"PINKY, ARE YOU PONDERING WHAT I'M PONDERING?"


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

How many times did we hear "Hey Rocky, watch me pull a rabbit out of my hat."


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Julian on Trailer Park Boys always having a drink in his hand, even when he's in jail or immediately after he's in a car accident.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

George: Say goodnight, Gracie.
Gracie: Goodnight Gracie.

Not necessarily a favorite, but a classic.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

Slap bet on HIMYM.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

In Doctor Who when they have a character say "Doctor? Doctor Who?!"


----------

